

Google Analytics Bug Exposes Privacy Issue - ry0ohki
http://pleer.co.uk/google-analytics-privacy-concern/

======
eec
Question: Because of privacy concerns, are you less likely to visit or
interact frequently on a site that uses GA? Just curious as I know that some
people are and I'm wondering the thought behind it.

------
ry0ohki
It looks like Google may have JUST fixed this, but I was able to replicate and
saw a few random sites in my analytics (a private school, and Air Canada)

